
Whole World Should Be Up in Arms About the EU's Looming Internet Catastrophe - raleighm
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/why-whole-world-should-be-arms-about-eus-looming-internet-catastrophe
======
ID1452319
Won't the "link tax" simply result in new services publishing an open licence,
similar to GNU?

It does seem like an open goal for the likes of Google, Facebook and Twitter,
as I can't see news sites wanting to risk losing vast amounts of their
traffic, however I can't see why they would want to manage potential hundreds
of licences with small publishers and aggregators.

------
Eridrus
I don't live in the EU, so despite how bad I think the outcome of the link tax
will be, I want to just egg them on to do it. Either it will be bad for them
and I will experience some grade A schadenfreude, or I will be wrong and will
have learnt something.

